# 9-26/ MECA AZ State Finals



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Whos going????

Arizona Soundfest - State Finals

September 26, 2015

2235 S Power Road, Ste., #107
Mesa, AZ
Hosted by: Sadistic Pleasure Kustoms @ The Pet Shop

Event Contact: 602-748-8398
Event Director: Dave Galloway 602-748-8398
Event Email: [email protected]
Other Event Link: 
Comments: Registration @ 9 AM, Judging @ 10:30 AM


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Im there, count me in. The weather should be nice by then!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

hot9dog said:


> Im there, count me in. The weather should be nice by then!


It would be nice to see all the Arizona SQ guys show up to support and compete.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

The real Subzero said:


> It would be nice to see all the Arizona SQ guys show up to support and compete.


I agree! We need to keep bumping this thread to the top!


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Bump to the top, CALL TO ARMS- WHO'S GOING?? Let's get together Arizona freaks. Lol


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

hot9dog said:


> Bump to the top, CALL TO ARMS- WHO'S GOING?? Let's get together Arizona freaks. Lol


see ya there


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Monday morning bump.... Arizona make-shift get together? ?


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

hot9dog said:


> Monday morning bump.... Arizona make-shift get together? ?


Sounds good to me, just have to find a spot and a crowd.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Pretty good show.


----------

